# Need some good Muskie lures for Leesville next season



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

well we've already taken the pontoon boat out of the water and i want to gather some good lure for my first season attempting muskies next year whenever im down at the cabin and i was wondering what are some good lures and colors for down there.... i heard large bass sized Sissons are a good place to start and the petersburg marina sells large bass sized Bagleys for $10(are those always that pricey?).... i already have myself a rod and reel setup, now i just need baits.

also, should i use shock leaders or no?

any help is greatly appreciated
Thank you


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

hmmm thought id get atleast 1 reply from this


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I have never been to Leesville but have heard several regulars up there talk of the Sisson #41 in browntiger color. Remember though that they modify the Sissons to make them stronger.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

just get some basic musky lures. simple as that. rapala 18, a large topwater, bucktail inline, large sinker like a rattle trap, etc, etc, etc. no need for 20 lures.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I like Grandmas, Bagley Monster Shad, Super Shad Rap cranks and Mepps Musky Killer in-line bucktail spinners. For a "shock" leader I use 4-5ft of 60# fluorocarbon. It provides a little stretch, but not as much as mono. I like it because I get more strikes on it vs. steel leader. I've had the fluorocarbon nicked by teeth but never had one bite through.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I bought a new Bagley's Monster Shad at Gander Mountain a couple weeks ago and it was $9.95 or thereabouts so $10.00 isn't out of range. All Muskie lures cost too much anymore. I told my buddy to not let me buy any more as I already have enough to stock a small tackle shop.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Just a few of my Leesville favorites

*Trolling Baits*
Sission - Body Style 41 - Texas Red Color (Red Tiger)
Bagley - Monster Shad (medium diver)
Wiley's - Jointed Musky Killer or Musky King
Rapala - Super Shad Rap - Perch Color

*Casting*
Drifter/ERC - Hellhound
Cobbs - Crazy Shad or Countdown
Bagley - Top Gun
Buchertail - Prizim Shallow Raider
Buchertail - 700 Series Bucktail
Rapala - Super Shad Rap


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah...what he said


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

rapala has a new color called Mullet that looks pretty interesting... might try one of those


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

rapala 13 jointed has thru wire and heavy hooks already
________
Satria


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

10 bucks is pretty cheap for a musky lure...


----------

